# Golden Gate bike lane closed



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

The entire west bike lane of the Golden Gate Bridge will be closed through September, as the bridge undergoes a third round of seismic retrofits. During the construction, cyclists will be forced to share the eastbound sidewalk with pedestrians. On a busy summer weekend, that can mean as many as 10,000 pedestrians and 6,000 bikers squeezing onto the same skinny sidewalk.

http://www.7x7.com/travel/bike-lane-closed-golden-gate-bridge


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, we rode it a couple weeks ago....coming back in the afternoon was almost like a video game dodging all the blazing saddles riders and walkers...


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

On the plus side, after they finish the west side they are going to to do the East side. At this time, bikes will be allowed on the west side 24 hours a day, but pedestrians will not be allowed on it at all (as it currently is - though I expect we will see more pedestrians trying to cross it there). Something to loo forward to...


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

singlespeed.org said:


> On the plus side, after they finish the west side they are going to to do the East side. At this time, bikes will be allowed on the west side 24 hours a day, but pedestrians will not be allowed on it at all (as it currently is - though I expect we will see more pedestrians trying to cross it there). Something to loo forward to...


Is this really true? Link? I would love this. The last several passes from SF to Marin and back have been slow, with lots of track stands.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

johnny dollar said:


> Is this really true? Link? I would love this. The last several passes from SF to Marin and back have been slow, with lots of track stands.


Here is some info...

http://www.goldengate.org/news/bridge/SidewalkClosure.php

"The entire WEST SIDEWALK will close on Tuesday, May 31. The entire west sidewalk will remain closed through September. During this time, bicycles and pedestrians will share the EAST SIDEWALK. The hours for the use of the EAST SIDEWALK will be as follows: Bicyclists have access 24 hours/day; Pedestrians have access sunrise to sunset.

Once the WEST sidewalk work is completed (September 2011), work will shift to the EAST sidewalk and only a 300-foot section of the EAST sidewalk will be closed for a 4-month period. The entire Phase 3A undertaking is projected to be completed in 2012."


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm doing this three to four times a week and it's absolute hell!! They did paint some lines and indicators trying to keep pedestrians on the outside and bikes on the inside rail but tourists still insist on walking three and four abreast. I have at least one close call on each crossing and I'm not trying to make time either. I just keep telling myself it's only one mile of a very nice ride and it's only until Sept (which probably means November). The work on the anchor on the west deck is coming along though. All the steel is in place and I think they will be ready to pour concrete this week or next.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Should reopen soon.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Should reopen soon.


Looks like it's actually early!! 

GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE WEST SIDEWALK WORK COMPLETED EARLY, WEST SIDEWALK REOPENS TO BICYCLISTS @ SUNRISE SEPTEMBER 10
SEPTEMBER 13, SEISMIC RETROFIT WORK CLOSES PORTION
OF EAST SIDEWALK FOR FOUR MONTHS


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

24/7 access on the west side is going to be nice until the east span is done.


----------

